# Possible Salesman Sample?



## Phattiremike (Feb 10, 2022)

I picked this up today it’s a very small framed bicycle, top of seat tube to the middle of the sprocket 9 1/2”,  small skip tooth chain ring about 4”- back sprocket about 1 1/4”.  Killer badge, East Side Cycles Buffalo NY “Zepher”super small rat trap pedals, leather seat and 14” tires.  Salesman sample?  Can someone date it?
-mike


----------



## hzqw2l (Feb 10, 2022)

Wheelman website shows east side bicycle company Buffalo NY only 2 years...
1895-1896



			https://www.thewheelmen.com/sections/bicyclebrands/bicycle-brands-companies.php


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 10, 2022)

hzqw2l said:


> Wheelman website shows east side bicycle company Buffalo NY only 2 years...
> 1895-1896
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the link.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 13, 2022)

Mike you may want to see if the hardcover book Scott McCaskey sells on Buffalo bicycles mentions East Side Cycle Co.  I am in the process of moving my bicycle gear into the new space so my copy maybe packed but I will take a look.  It is a great little pneumatic kid's sidewalk bike in my opinion.  So few this size survive from the late 19th century.  Congratulations! 
It is possible the Wheelman library may have a catalog from the East Side Cycle Co that maybe of help.


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 13, 2022)

Thanks Brant, I Don’t have that book if you come  across yours check it out for me please.  Btw, it’s a hard rubber tire not pneumatic.


----------



## C M Gerlach (Feb 15, 2022)

1896-1898


----------

